# EquineCouture's Journey With Horses Journal



## EquineCouture (Aug 17, 2015)

Rita
Rita is my favorite lesson horse. I have to admit I have a soft spot for her but she's not mine and to her I'm probably just another lesson kid but maybe not the worst of them. I try to ride different horses because that's a good way to improve your riding skills, for each horse has something to teach you, but she's a dream to ride. She's a Paso who has a smooth gait, but has a lot of personality and is a little crazy-not everyone can ride her.
I went up to the big pen she shares with some of the other lesson horses one time and she did the cutest thing and walked right up to me when she saw me. It was because the week before was horse camp and she probably just got used to me taking her out everyday since Rita was my assigned horse for the week.
My mom and I have talked and we might lease her since she's available. People always compliment me on how well I control her. We can afford it but my mom can't be there all the time supervising me so we need to know about the supervision policy when out riding your leased horse. Also we need to ask if my instructor thinks I'm ready to take on a responsibility such as that.
Rita isn't a barrel horse so in my new class I won't be riding her much. Maybe if I end up leasing her I can ride her for pleasure and in my class focus on racing. Just my thoughts. I also would get more time to spend with her and at the stables to ride. I could work with her on her little problems and just work on riding in harmony together. Well like I said I daydream a lot and this is one of them. I'm afraid I've gotten a bit obsessed however on the practical side. I think I just long for a horse, you know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

